# Achtung Fischerprüfung in einer Woche Abends



## Anglerboard-Team (8. Februar 2007)

Pressemeldung
*Achtung Fischerprüfung in einer Woche Abends.*
Im Saarland 

Der Angelsportverein Altheim e.V 
und der Saarländische Fischereiverband Körperschaft des öffentl. Rechts.

führen vom 
07.05.-12.05.07 
einen Vorbereitungslehrgang ( Fischerprüfung ) durch.
Der Lehrgang  beginnt Montag bis Freitag jeweils Abends von 18.30 bis 22.00 Uhr.

Samstags ist dann Prüfung.

Zuvor muß noch ein Praktikum ca. 5 Stunden abgelegt werden (praktischer Prüfungsteil.)

Preis: Erwachsene 100.- €    Jugendliche 50.- €

Anmeldung: bei    G. Piller Ixheimerstr.180 in 66482 Zweibrücken
Info.                     06332/566030 Tagsüber


----------

